# zdb segmentation fault on i386



## evansus (Mar 7, 2014)

Has anyone else noticed this problem on i386 FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE and newer?


```
# zdb
Segmentation fault
```

I've replicated the problem on VirtualBox and bare metal, running i386 release/snapshot ISO's from FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE, 10.0-STABLE r262657, and 11.0-CURRENT r262657. 8.4-RELEASE and 9.2-RELEASE seem to be unaffected.

I tested in VirtualBox by attaching the i386 bootonly.iso for 10.0-RELEASE, 10.0-STABLE or 11.0-CURRENT as a SATA cd drive with no other devices added. On boot, selecting "Shell" and entering the `zdb` command results in this segfault.

Booted from 10.0-RELEASE memstick.img on bare metal and observed the same behavior. Also tested (in VirtualBox) mfsBSD 8.4 / 9.2 / 10.0. The problem occurs with or without drives available - the `zdb` command segfaults instantly without attempting to access disks or /boot/zfs/zpool.cache.

I'm considering filing a PR, but I thought I'd ask on the forums first. Anyone care to replicate?

Thanks,
Evan


----------



## evansus (Mar 10, 2014)

Am I the only one experiencing this? It seems zdb will not run - at all - on i386 10.0 or newer. Was hoping to hear whether anyone else can (or cannot) run zdb on i386.

I have yet to retest since posting this - I'll download the latest snapshot of 10-STABLE and 11-CURRENT later tonight.


----------

